# Looking for a Mini



## tafkap4d (Jan 31, 2012)

I have never owned a BMW and I'm really loving the mini! I've been driving a Jeep for years and am ready for some fun. I'm looking at 2005 MINI Cooper 2D Convertible with 43K miles and a 2007 MINI Cooper 2D Hatchback (52K) and a 2005 MINI Cooper S 2D Hatchback (75K).

I would be interested in knowing your thoughts about these vehicles. I'm interested in cost of maintenance/upkeep and any issues these vehicles have.

Thanks,

Taffy:dunno:


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

Numerous threads exist on this topic; this one and this one are a couple recent ones where you might start.

In general, BMW's and MINI's can be very reliable -- or very problematic if they are not maintained well; neither is extremely tolerant of neglect. If you're used to American or Japanese cars that seem to run and run without even changing the oil regularly, and plan to treat a MINI the same way, you're probably not going to be happy with it. On the other hand, all other things being equal, and you are diligent about keeping up with maintenance and repairs (the costs of which _can_ be on the pricey side), you should be fine.

Just for your edification, the 2005 MINI's you're considering are sometimes referred to as Gen[eration] 1 or Mk I MINI's, whereas the 2007 is a Gen[eration] 2 or Mk II MINI.

Another discussion forum where you might get more detailed information on the MINI is North American Motoring, which is dedicated to the MINI brand.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

3 MINIs in the stable 400,000km no probs. All over serviced and loved to death but as others note servicing is ESSENTIAL not optional for Euro cars


----------

